# Assign #24 Abstract



## Nikon Fan (Oct 3, 2005)

This weeks assignment is abstract. A new assignment will be posted next monday, so try and have the pics posted by then, but you can still post in this thread afterward...feel free to post as many shots as you want as long as they are new


----------



## Pax (Oct 4, 2005)

What is it? :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 4, 2005)

The inside of a glass or bottle with a light source at its bottom? Good idea! Must think up some nice abstracts, too, now. Ha. I am a great fan of the weekly challenges here .


----------



## Pax (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep, you got it, LaFoto! It's an empty mustard-glass (the kind that makes good glasses for drinking when empty) held in front of a candle. Kind of gives it aspects of a church window, I think.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

Somehow I am not very creative as yet with regards to photographing anything abstract, so I wonder whether these might count?











I will try to become more creative soon.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 8, 2005)

Uh-oh... still in the not-so-very-creative-state here, but here's some more I have come up with for this week's assignment (is anyone else but Pax and me working on this at all?)





(Not really abstract? My daughter's hair)





(Through our bathroom window - sunset)





(Tutti Frutti)










I must not take credit for this image - while I took the PHOTO all right, this abstract painting that I photographed is *my son's work* - it was one of his last schoolyear's assignments, i.e. "abstract" ... now would you have thought so    ???


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 8, 2005)

Not abstract enough either?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow lafoto, you've been busy!! I will try and think of something, but uni is flat out this week! I have to do 4 french exams tomorrow... On a SUNDAY! :shock: grrr.

Maybe I'll take the camera, and do an abstract of my writing getting angrier and angrier! hehehe.


----------



## uberben (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## elsapo (Oct 10, 2005)

For somewhat of an explanation, and other images from the same thing, go here.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

